# July 1st eff. CCI edits for E/M & 96372?



## desiree420 (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct way to append modifiers for the following codes:  99214, 96372, J1040 & J1100?  We have been adding modifier 25 to the E/M code for years and this has been correct, but it has now changed effective 07/01/2010 per Regence (BCBS) with the new CCI edits.  Regence is paying on the injection, but denying the E/M as bundled.  There is apparently a new way to code these and get paid for both, but I can't find any reference to it anywhere.


----------



## jdd111168 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Just talked to Regence Provider Services...*

I just talked to Regence Provider Services about this because I couldn't find any information regarding a cci edit that would cause the office visit to deny as an integral part of the service.  I was told that, at least here in Washington State, that they were having an issue with their system that was just discovered and they are working on fixing the problem.


----------

